
Iconic consoles of the IBM System/360 mainframes, 55 years old today - jandeboevrie
http://www.righto.com/2019/04/iconic-consoles-of-ibm-system360.html?m=1
======
baxtr
A dupe to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19598960](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19598960)

------
RickJWagner
It is a cool looking console.

I wish I had one, just to wire it up to stuff around the house. :)

~~~
13of40
About 20 years ago I was married to someone whose father had a wrecking yard.
I was out there and noticed some computer parts, so I dug around and found the
major parts of a PDP-11, including one of those TTY printer/keyboard consoles.
([http://www.columbia.edu/cu/computinghistory/la36.jpg](http://www.columbia.edu/cu/computinghistory/la36.jpg))
Unfortunately, years of sitting outside in Western Oregon weather had damaged
it beyond any hope of repair.

~~~
jrjrjrjr
can still hear an la36 decwriter in my head anytime. 100 boxes of greenbar
later.

